# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Освобождаю кладовку

## Виталий21

Распродаю вот такое добро вот ссылки слот 1 http://imagepost.ru/?v=duowatfofttlujhbjenguendjnbggm.jpg  слот 2 http://imagepost.ru/?v=nkcaptpsapipxsvavoafjefwjnacvz.jpg  слот 3 http://imagepost.ru/?v=2de_5.jpg слот 4 http://imagepost.ru/?v=bolshaja.jpg слот 5 http://imagepost.ru/?v=qoewbbgryitelesnncpmesjumookkr.jpg слот 6 http://imagepost.ru/?v=gclvjfryjerjpofwizycpvvclugcgi.jpg слот 7 http://imagepost.ru/?v=2da_10.jpg слот 8 http://imagepost.ru/?v=fpcgsniciwfupdjmorvzgrgqtnvcka.jpg слот 9 http://imagepost.ru/?v=aiweghptagvabhdofkiqhuesgtrqkj.jpg слот 10 http://imagepost.ru/?v=2he_8.jpg слот 11 http://imagepost.ru/?v=fkkjwbxxdwfvdclaxryongpgvwrujm.jpg слот 12 http://imagepost.ru/?v=plitochnyj.jpg слот 13 http://imagepost.ru/?v=v_sssr.jpg слот 14 http://imagepost.ru/?v=2rh_10.jpg слот 15 http://imagepost.ru/?v=felhfxcgvtrtnlltlicrzugethsbea.jpg слот 16 http://imagepost.ru/?v=leiihyfuvizddzvtmgcbucruuoazeb.jpg слот 17 http://imagepost.ru/?v=lobzik.jpg слот 18 http://imagepost.ru/?v=lobzik1.jpg слот 19 http://imagepost.ru/?v=sverlilka.jpg слот 20 http://imagepost.ru/?v=sverlilka_birka.jpg  Слоты ещё будут добавляться по мере разгребания кладовки находится всё на посёлке Котовского тел для справок 0673983119 и 0936038532 жду предложений с Вашими ценами

----------


## Татьяна_83

сколько электросверлилка ? и какое состояние?

----------


## Sandragon

Вот это кладовка. Коллекция музейных экспонатов. И скорее всего всё рабочее?  :smileflag:

----------


## Виталий21

Все экспонаты рабочие Состояние сверлилки на твердую четвёрку цена скажем 150гр

----------


## Sandragon

Виталик, это не просто экспонаты, это кусочек моей юности!  :smileflag:  Когда то работал на заводе, с оборудование того же возраста. Оно хоть и примитивное но до сих пор живое.

----------


## Виталий21

От отца всё осталось, а сейчас надо место освободить в кладовке, там ещё уйма всего, это только чуток из всего, и вот на форум решил вынести, мож сгодится кому то, а с ценой договоримся

----------


## Татьяна_83

за 100 гр заберу електросверлилку

----------


## Виталий21

Ну что ж заберайте раз надо

----------


## Виталий21

Дрель продана

----------


## Виталий21

Электрорубанок продан В ближайшем будушем будет ещё много лотов разных

----------


## Виталий21

Нет времени сейчас пофоткал много нового освобожусь немного выложу новые лоты всего полно кому не терпится спрашивайте я отвечу есть такое или нет много электродвигателей различных есть и электроприборов (помпа для подъеме воды из цистерны электронаждаки двигателя для стиральных машин Рига и т д) по сварке по газосварке метчики резцы на токарку фрезы сверла По сантехнике плашки разные муфты есть пару масляных трубогибов и тренога для нарезки резьбы на трубах и т д и т п) и мног еще всего разног от теодолита до микроскопа  спрашивайте на форуме каждый день бываю

----------


## DrEvil

Дайте тел. в личку, приеду посмотреть.

----------


## Виталий21

Телефоны в шапке темы и в личку написал тоже

----------


## Виталий21

Наконец появилось время, и вот новые слоты, всего очень много, это не все, а только примеры, например подшипников  разных полно ещё, электродвигателе тоже примерно 45- 50 разных, пишите звоните, раскажу подробнее сверла, мечики есть много, плашки и т. д и т. п :- лот 21 http://imagepost.ru/images/a/lm/almaznii_krug.jpg  слот 22  http://imagepost.ru/images/a/lm/almaznii_krug-2.jpg  лот 23 http://imagepost.ru/images/a/vt/avtomat_1.jpg лот 24 http://imagepost.ru/images/a/vt/avtomat_2.jpg лот25 http://imagepost.ru/images/b/ag/bagagnik.jpg лот 26 http://imagepost.ru/images/b/al/ballon_2.jpg лот 27 http://imagepost.ru/images/c/ep/cep.jpg  лот 28 http://imagepost.ru/images/c/ha/chasi_2.jpg лот 29 http://imagepost.ru/images/c/om/compressor.jpg лот 30 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/ic/dictofon.jpg лот 31 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/ic/dictofon-2.jpg лот 32 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/re/drel_ruchnaya.jpg лот 33 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun.jpg лот 34 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun2.jpg лот 35  http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-3.jpg лот 36 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-4.jpg лот 37 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-5.jpg лот 38 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-6.jpg лот 39 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-7.jpg лот 40 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-8.jpg лот 41 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-9.jpg
 лот 42 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-10.jpg лот 43 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-11.jpg 
 лот 44 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-12.jpg лот45 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-13.jpg
 лот 46 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-14.jpg лот 47 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-15.jpg лот 48 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-16.jpg лот 49 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-17.jpg лот 50 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-18.jpg лот 51 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-19.jpg лот 52 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-20.jpg лот 53 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-21.jpg лот 54 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-22.jpg лот 55 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-23.jpg лот 56 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-24.jpg лот 57 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-25.jpg лот 58 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-26.jpg лот 58 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-27.jpg лот 59 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-28.jpg лот 59 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-29.jpg лот http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-30.jpg лот 60 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-31.jpg лот 61 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-32.jpg лот 62 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-34.jpg лот 63 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-33.jpg лот 64 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-35.jpg лот 65 http://imagepost.ru/images/d/vi/dvigun-36.jpg лот 66 http://imagepost.ru/images/e/le/electro_nognic-2.jpg лот 67 http://imagepost.ru/images/e/le/electro_nognici.jpg лот 68 http://imagepost.ru/images/e/le/electro_pribor.jpg лот 69 http://imagepost.ru/images/e/le/electrorubanok.jpg лот 70 http://imagepost.ru/images/e/le/electrorubanok-2.jpg лот 71 http://imagepost.ru/images/f/il/filmoskop.jpg лот 72 http://imagepost.ru/images/f/on/fonar.jpg лот 73 http://imagepost.ru/images/i/sp/ispolnitelnii_mexanizm.jpg лот 74 http://imagepost.ru/images/i/zm/izmeritelnii_pribor.jpg лот 75 http://imagepost.ru/images/k/lu/klu4.jpg лот 76 http://imagepost.ru/images/k/ra/kravchuchka.jpg лот 77 http://imagepost.ru/images/k/ra/kravchuchka-2.jpg лот 78 http://imagepost.ru/images/k/ro/kronschtein.jpg лот 79 http://imagepost.ru/images/m/ik/mikroskop.jpg лот 80 http://imagepost.ru/images/n/ap/napilniki.jpg лот 81 http://imagepost.ru/images/n/as/nasos_for_radiator.jpg лот 82 http://imagepost.ru/images/n/er/nergeveica_emcost.jpg лот лот 83 http://imagepost.ru/images/n/er/nergeveica_emcost-2.jpg лот лот 84 http://imagepost.ru/images/n/og/nognici.jpg лот 85 http://imagepost.ru/images/n/og/nognici-2.jpg лот 86 http://imagepost.ru/images/o/mm/ommetr.jpg лот 87 http://imagepost.ru/images/p/il/pila_2.jpg лот 88 http://imagepost.ru/images/p/la/plachcodergak.jpg лот 89 http://imagepost.ru/images/p/li/plitka.jpg лот 90 http://imagepost.ru/images/p/od/podschipniki.jpg лот 91 http://imagepost.ru/images/p/od/podschipniki-2.jpg лот 92 http://imagepost.ru/images/p/od/podschipniki-3.jpg лот 93 http://imagepost.ru/images/p/om/pompa.jpg лот 94 http://imagepost.ru/images/p/om/pompa-2.jpg лот 95 http://imagepost.ru/images/p/re/preobrazovatel.jpg лот 96 http://imagepost.ru/images/p/ro/provod_1.jpg лот 97 http://imagepost.ru/images/p/ro/provod_silovoi.jpg лот 98 http://imagepost.ru/images/r/ad/radiator.jpg лот 99 http://imagepost.ru/images/r/ad/radiator2.jpg лот 100 http://imagepost.ru/images/r/ad/radiotexnica.jpg лот 101 http://imagepost.ru/images/r/ad/radiotexnica-2.jpg лот 102 http://imagepost.ru/images/r/ed/reduktor.jpg лот 103 http://imagepost.ru/images/r/ub/rubanok.jpg лот 104 http://imagepost.ru/images/r/ub/rubanok-2.jpg лот 105 http://imagepost.ru/images/r/ub/rubanok-2.jpg лот 106 http://imagepost.ru/images/s/am/samogon_apparat_divais.jpg лот 107 http://imagepost.ru/images/s/am/samogon_apparat_divais-2.jpg лот 108 http://imagepost.ru/images/s/ta/stanok_sverlilnii.jpg лот 109 http://imagepost.ru/images/s/va/svarochnic.jpg лот 110 http://imagepost.ru/images/s/va/svarochnic-2.jpg лот 111 http://imagepost.ru/images/s/ve/sverla.jpg лот 112 http://imagepost.ru/images/t/er/termometr.jpg лот 113 http://imagepost.ru/images/t/er/termometr-2.jpg лот 114 http://imagepost.ru/images/t/op/toplivnii_schlang.jpg лот 115 http://imagepost.ru/images/t/op/toplivnii_schlang-2.jpg лот 116 http://imagepost.ru/images/t/ru/trubka.jpg лот 117 http://imagepost.ru/images/t/ru/trubogib.jpg лот 118 http://imagepost.ru/images/t/ru/truborez.jpg лот 119 http://imagepost.ru/images/t/ur/turbina.jpg лот 120 http://imagepost.ru/images/u/si/usilok.jpg лот 121 http://imagepost.ru/images/v/it/vityagka.jpg лот 122 http://imagepost.ru/images/v/it/vityagka-2.jpg лот 123 http://imagepost.ru/images/v/it/vityagka-3.jpg лот 124 http://imagepost.ru/images/z/ad/zadvigka.jpg лот http://imagepost.ru/images/z/ad/zadvigka.jpg лот 125 http://imagepost.ru/images/z/ar/zaryadka-auto.jpg лот 126 http://imagepost.ru/images/z/ar/zaryadka-auto-2.jpg лот 127 http://imagepost.ru/images/z/ub/zubi_pili.jpg

----------


## шурикас

ссылки не работают. а хочется посмотреть

----------


## Виталий21

Да действительно не пойму почему

----------


## ge_nrix

жало для сварки в какую цену?

----------


## Виталий21

Сколько Вы предложите скажите и мы обсудим

----------


## Виталий21

Жала для газосварки 50гр хорошие Советские качественные (не китай) Ссылки к сожалению убитые если кому интересно многое есть в моих темах с фотками и ценами

----------


## Виталий21

жала по35гр все позиции есть в моих темах

----------


## andron220v

Что человек продаёт и в какую цену ? Догадаться тяжело. Ссылки не открываются.

----------


## Виталий21

Ссылки не открываются не по моей вине рад бы как говорится но есть силы выше которым это не угодно Смотрите мои темы все есть в темах

----------


## Тип-тоП

интересного  много, но смотреть  крайне не удобно сверлильного станка случаем нету???

----------


## Виталий21

Была сверлилка, продано, заходите в мой профиль, и смотрите все темы Какое здесь неудобство?

----------


## LoveMe

двигатель сколько

----------


## Виталий21

Какой Вам нужен у меня их около 50шт

----------


## LoveMe

сколько плитко рез???http://imagepost.ru/?v=felhfxcgvtrtnlltlicrzugethsbea.jpg

----------


## Виталий21

Плткарез 250 с торгом

----------


## Виталий21

продаю актуально всё есть в моих темах заходите в прфиль смотрите спраивайте

----------


## Виталий21

Актуально кому интересно смотрим мои темы

----------


## Виталий21

Продаю все позиции в моих темах смотрите

----------


## Виталий21

Актуально есть ещё многое

----------


## Maker82

Извините что влажу в вашу тему.
Для любителей совкового качественного товара 
посмотрите и мою похожую тему
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1439412

----------


## Виталий21

Осталось еще добра пишите звоните

----------


## Виталий21

Продается

----------


## Виталий21

Половина примерно продана но ещё есть многое по моим темам с фотками

----------


## Виталий21

Актуально часть ещё осталась

----------


## Виталий21

в продаже

----------


## Виталий21

распродаю

----------


## Виталий21

продам

----------


## Виталий21

продается добро

----------


## Виталий21

продам

----------


## Виталий21

В продаже

----------


## yaotzin

там уже фоток нет.

----------


## Виталий21

Ссылки убитые смотрите мои темы кое что ещё есть

----------


## Виталий21

Фото и описание, всё в моих темах

----------


## Виталий21

Актуально

----------


## Виталий21

в продаже

----------


## Виталий21

В продаже

----------


## spartak6996

тоже подпишусь

----------


## Виталий21

Тема временно закрыта

----------


## Виталий21

Кое что еще осталось

----------


## Виталий21

Продам

----------


## Виталий21

Актуально с торгом

----------


## Виталий21

Продам

----------


## daliaro2012

Чугунной сковородки нет..?ссылки не откр

----------


## Виталий21

К сожалению нет сковородки,  Смотрите мои темы все есть в них, а ссылки убили просто предприимчивые молодые люди, у которых большая жажда денег

----------


## Виталий21

Актуально

----------


## Виталий21

Продам

----------


## Виталий21

Актуально

----------


## Виталий21

В продаже

----------


## Виталий21

Продам

----------


## Виталий21

Продам

----------


## Виталий21

Продам

----------


## Виталий21

Продам

----------


## Виталий21

Актуально

----------


## Виталий21

Продам

----------


## виктор1979

Не понятно, что продаёте и в темы заходил, но зачем создавать эту и в ней указывать, чтобы искали ваши другие темы? Или закройте эту тему или напишите, что продаётся сегодня! Интересует эл. плиткорез, продан?

----------


## Виталий21

Для любознательных Изначально была создана эта тема но ссылки были убиты "добрыми людьми", ну а после уже создавал отдельные темы Плиткореза нет к сожалению

----------


## nlo555

можно фото  а не ссылки !
Ссылки не открываются

----------


## Виталий21

Продам

----------


## Виталий21

Актуально

----------


## Виталий21

В продаже

----------


## Кактус69

Обнови фото - ссылки не открываются.

----------


## Виталий21

та "они" сразу их мёртвыми сделали

----------


## сова30

ссылки не работают. Как посмотреть????

----------


## [email protected]

> та "они" сразу их мёртвыми сделали


 Они кто?
Инопланетяне?
Обновите фоты....
Вот номаный фотохостингhttp://savepic.org/

----------


## Виталий21

Конечно инопланетяне какой Вы "догадливый" 

Я же написал всё есть в моих темах Специально создал по каждому фото отдельную тему......,и да чуть не забыл, большое спасибо за ссылку хоть просветили меня что такое фотохостинг

----------


## Виталий21

Продам

----------


## __WANTED__

> жала по35гр все позиции есть в моих темах


 Ссылки не работают хочется посмотреть

----------


## Виталий21

Ссылки да не работают, а жала обычные

----------


## Виталий21

ВСЕ ФОТО В МОИХ ТЕМАХ

----------


## Виталий21

Продам

----------


## Виталий21

Актуально

----------


## Виталий21

Продам

----------


## Виталий21

В продаже

----------


## Виталий21

Продам спрашивайте ссылки убитые

----------


## Виталий21

Актуально

----------


## Виталий21

актуально

----------


## Виталий21

В продаже

----------


## Виталий21

Продам

----------


## Виталий21

Актуально

----------


## Виталий21

Продам

----------


## Виталий21

Есть ещё много много всего

----------


## Виталий21

Освобождаю таки

----------


## Виталий21

ап

----------


## Виталий21

Продам

----------


## Виталий21

Продам

----------


## Виталий21

Временно закрыто

----------


## Виталий21

Снова всё в продаже пишите что нужно, буду отвечать

----------


## Виталий21

Продам или оптом отдам дешевле

----------


## Виталий21

Продам

----------


## Виталий21

Актуально

----------


## Сильва15

> Актуально


 сфоткайте ещё раз что продаёте. Вот хочу купить у Вас но не знаю что...

----------


## Виталий21

В фотик не влезет Много всякого очень, в основном железяки оно Вам надо

----------


## Виталий21

Актуально можно и оптом дешевле

----------


## Виталий21

В продаже

----------


## Виталий21

Продам

----------


## Виталий21

Снова в продаже был в отъезде

----------


## Виталий21

В продаже

----------


## Виталий21

Актуально

----------


## Виталий21

Продам

----------


## Виталий21

В продаже

----------


## Valeron88

что осталось?

----------


## Виталий21

электро двигатели, сверла, фразы, плашки, и т д

----------


## Khomulka

саперной лопаты нет часом? :smileflag:

----------


## Виталий21

Только обыкновенная к сожалению

----------


## Кошка-Маргошка

Ссылки не открываются - старые! Нужно обновить!

----------


## Garik_71

Тачка строительная есть?

----------


## Виталий21

Нету тачки строительной только "кравчучка"

----------


## Виталий21

Продам

----------


## Виталий21

Актуально

----------


## AlexChab

Какие есть электродвигатели ?

----------


## Виталий21

Скажите пожалуйста какие нужны, а я посмотрю, а то весь список будет длинным

----------


## Виталий21

Актуально

----------


## Wypuk74

обновите плз список того что осталось и залейте норм фотки

----------


## Виталий21

Если что то интересует спросите я отвечу если есть в наличии, а потом уже детальнее фото и т д

----------


## МТ

> Если что то интересует спросите я отвечу если есть в наличии, а потом уже детальнее фото и т д


 у вас нет ни одного фото!
 С фото плохо продается,а без фото будете только апать!

----------


## Виталий21

Фотки были,но ссылки убили, не вижу смысла заливать по новой что бы опять убили, люди спрашивают я отвечаю есть или нет

----------


## Виталий21

Актуально

----------


## Виталий21

В продаже

----------


## Виталий21

Продам

----------


## Виталий21

Актуально

----------


## Виталий21

Актуально

----------

